# Fuel Programmer for 08 Grizzly 700



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

I'm asking for a friend he just installed 2-1 1/2 snorkels and an hmf swamp series exhaust and he is looking for a programmer what is a good one to get for the grizzly? i was looking at the dynatec programmable but i don't have any idea for the yammy lol


----------



## bamajeepjunkie (Jun 18, 2010)

Dynojet power commander v is the way to go IMO.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Yep...PC3 or PC5.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

definitely power commander


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

ok sounds good, thanks for the advice


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Once you get one...if you can get it tuned you will be able to tell more of a difference. Are you in East or West NC?


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

east, there isnt a way to add timing with the pcIII is there? i know they sell a timing module is that an add on or stand alone?


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

08GreenBrute said:


> east, there isnt a way to add timing with the pcIII is there? i know they sell a timing module is that an add on or stand alone?


Its an add on I think. You can read about them on the Dyno's website. I will see if I can find a link for you. I just looked and your 7 hours from me...I could tune if for you after you get the PC3...but there is another tuner that is closer to you. He live in Apex,NC. If you need his info let me know. His name is Bruce Cline. As far as I know he still is tuning bikes.


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

ill let my buddy know, ill let him get his tuned and see what kinda of difference it makes before i spend the money myself lol. thanks for the offer though


----------

